# Frage zu VNC



## fragemann (7. Mai 2003)

moin nochmal 

hab ne Frage zu realVNC.

Ich möchte einen Server über das Internet kontaktieren, 
allerdings hat der keine feste IP.

Ist es trotzdem möglich, darauf zu connecten ohne kostenpflichtige Programme wie MyJack zu benutzen?
Bzw. wie bekomme ich eigentlich eine feste IP für einen (Firmen-)Server und was kostet das?


----------



## Tim C. (8. Mai 2003)

Eine möglichkeit wäre es, für den Server eine Dynamische IP à la .dyndns.org oder .dyn.ee einzurichten. Dann wäre das Problem der nicht statischen IP erledigt.

Statische IP Adressen sind bei Business Internet Verbindung wie SDSL oder Standleitungen oft dabei. Du wirst diese auch nur in Verbindung mit der jeweiligen Internetverbindung bekommen, daher sind Preise nur für statische IP schlecht zu nennen. Das billigste was ich gefunden habe, ist bei einem Dial-In Internetanbieter für 10€ pro Monat: http://www.shuttle.de/produkte/preise/#ips . Der reguläre Preis für Business Breitbandanbindungen mit statischer IP dürfte jedoch drastisch darüber liegen.


----------



## fragemann (9. Mai 2003)

@leuchte

thx for reply

dyndns hab ich schon, allerdings komm ich damit nicht klar.
Hab Probleme, den Server über den Proxy anzusprechen.

Weiss vielleicht jemand ein Tutorial, wie man VNC in Verbindung mit dyndns einrichtet !?


----------



## qwertzuiopqwertzuiop (7. Oktober 2003)

insgesamt ist das eigentlich eine einfach sache.
bei dyndns.org für dynamicDns anmelden.

dann einen update client sich aussuchen (kann da z.b DeeEnEs empfehlen) und in dessen menü die account daten eintragen. 
diesen client dann auf dem rechner starten dessen ip für die dyndns-weiterleitung eingetragen werden soll.

auf dem rechner dann VNC server starten und mit einem anderen rechner direkt den dyndns-account anwählen! (sprich statt IP einfach meinname.dyndns.org eintippen)

willst du dazwischen noch nen proxy haben muss der die entsprechenden ports forwarden da ja vnc-server dann im lan zu findne ist. (kann dir leider nich sagen welche ports das sind....)


----------

